# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si të instaloj Slackware në Windows?

## auLoN.

Përshëndetje, shkarkova Slackware nga interneti por tash nuk di se si të instaloj pa djegur në cd siq instalohet Ubuntu me Wubi ....


Nëse ndokush di ndonjë instalues të slackwares për windows le të postoj këtu ose ndonjë mënyrë tjeter se si të instalohet

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ajo instalohet me Live Cd?

----------


## init-6

Jo slackware instalohet me DVD, dhe nuk ka nje interface grafike gjate instalimit.
Dhe nese je fillestar ne linux slackware (nje distro binare) do te ishte gjeja e fundit qe do te keshilloja te beje, ta garantoj.
Ndonje instalim aq te leht te saj siç e kerkon ti, nuk egziston, do te shkonte edhe kunder etikes se slackware ...
Gjithsesi, nese je gjithmon i bindur ne instalimin e saj atehere do te ndjekesh instalimin ne text mode dhe do formatosh hdd tende me fdisk ose cfdisk.
Nese ke nje memorje ram 1-2 gb mos krijo fare swap, nuk do te duhet.
Filesystem duhet te jete ext3.
Ke nje tuto te postuar nga une se si te instalosh slackware, ti nuk duhet te ndjekesh metoden gparted sepse eshte edhe per heqjen e windows, qe prej formatimit te hdd.s me cfdisk vazhdo tuton tek isntalimi i slackware..
Gjithsesi, nuk ta keshilloj, e perseris.
Mund ta nisesh me ndonje distro tjeter si ubuntu, kubuntu, mbase Debian po pelqeve hardcore linux , apo edhe fedora eshte nje eksperienc me vete dhe goxha user friendly.
Mbasi te forcohesh mire ne linux mund te kalosh ne slackware..
Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im, ketu ka shume ekspert qe mund te te ndihmojn me shume.
PS. Titulli i temes eshte gabim sepse nuk mund te instalohet nje sistem operativ brenda nje tjetri.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Jo slackware instalohet me DVD, dhe nuk ka nje interface grafike gjate instalimit.
> Dhe nese je fillestar ne linux slackware (nje distro binare) do te ishte gjeja e fundit qe do te keshilloja te beje, ta garantoj.
> Ndonje instalim aq te leht te saj siç e kerkon ti, nuk egziston, do te shkonte edhe kunder etikes se slackware ...
> Gjithsesi, nese je gjithmon i bindur ne instalimin e saj atehere do te ndjekesh instalimin ne text mode dhe do formatosh hdd tende me fdisk ose cfdisk.
> Nese ke nje memorje ram 1-2 gb mos krijo fare swap, nuk do te duhet.
> Filesystem duhet te jete ext3.
> Ke nje tuto te postuar nga une se si te instalosh slackware, ti nuk duhet te ndjekesh metoden gparted sepse eshte edhe per heqjen e windows, qe prej formatimit te hdd.s me cfdisk vazhdo tuton tek isntalimi i slackware..
> Gjithsesi, nuk ta keshilloj, e perseris.
> Mund ta nisesh me ndonje distro tjeter si ubuntu, kubuntu, mbase Debian po pelqeve hardcore linux , apo edhe fedora eshte nje eksperienc me vete dhe goxha user friendly.
> ...


Mund te instalohet.E kam bere une.Provoje.Po deshe te jap tutorial.Me BackTrack3 dhe VirtualBox.

----------


## altiX

> PS. Titulli i temes eshte gabim sepse nuk mund te instalohet nje sistem operativ brenda nje tjetri.


Më mirë do të ishte *Emulimi i Slackware në Windows*.



> ...nuk di se si të instaloj pa djegur në cd siq instalohet Ubuntu me Wubi ....


...Mund të bëhet me emulator (makina virtuale) të ndryshëm, si psh:
VMware , Qemu apo ndonjë tjetër.

----------


## init-6

Kujtova se donte ta instalonte me dual boot, 
perdor virtual box, mua nuk me ka dhene ndonjehere probleme.

----------

